# Question: Best nude pink lipstick/lipgloss



## Glow (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, As stated above I desire a nude and a pale shade of pink. Anyone want to recommend me one? Please?
Thanks!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 31, 2006)

Pretty Please, Plink! or Lingerie


----------



## kare31 (Jan 31, 2006)

How pigmented are your lips?  Mine are pretty pigmented, and I love peachstock as a nude.  On pale lips, it can look a little corpse like though. 

Lure and Giddy are  my favorite pale pinks, but since both are fairly sheer, i have to use a base for them to show up.  They would work really well on lips without a lot pigment.


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

for the pale pink..Dior addict l/s in Cosmic Rose.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2006)

for a pale pink, giddy is really cute. or if you want to try some milani, pick up some of their moon over paradise lipstick


----------



## sweetza (Jan 31, 2006)

I really like Hue.  Its a pale pink nude for me.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 31, 2006)

romanced is the besttt i duno if that was l/e but i LOVE romanced and high tea


----------



## mpicky (Jan 31, 2006)

Body Suit is a nice nude


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 31, 2006)

I second Romanced...it's sooooo pretty!


----------



## karen (Feb 1, 2006)

body suit and jubilee are the only nudes from MAC(or anyone) that actually look good on me. 
Then again, I'm excessively picky.

Anyways, yes:

Body Suit & Jubilee


----------



## Glow (Feb 1, 2006)

So far i've picked up Snob, I could only afford one.
I wanted to get my boyfriend a little something since he broke his wrist this afternoon.


----------



## koretta (Mar 8, 2006)

What are the best lipstick and lipglass baby pink shades?
Thank's


----------



## koretta (Mar 8, 2006)

Mac... thank you...


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Wonderstruck lustreglass... it's baby pink on me.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 8, 2006)

I have lots of those!! The bests are lipglasses in Cultured and Courting Rose.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 9, 2006)

Plink!


----------



## shamelessmuse (Mar 9, 2006)

I love nympette beautiful baby pink on me with a pretty gold shimmer.


----------



## koretta (Mar 9, 2006)

wonderful advices girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... some lipsticks? 
I love Plink, i have already got it...


----------



## enka (Mar 9, 2006)

If you still see Sweet Senation from the Diana Ross look, get it! Sweetest milky baby pink ever!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 9, 2006)

lingerie, mlle, rizzo, miss bunny tlc, primped up, pink a dot   these are all nice light pink colors


----------



## koretta (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_Plink!_

 

That is the first one that came to mind!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

^Yup I have to say Plink! thats the first lipstick I bought from MAC and its such a pretty pink color.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

I like underage.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 30, 2006)

*Need some baby pink gloss recs please?*

_So, I posted a FOTD where I wasn't too thrilled with the lip color. I could quite place what I thought would look best. But after much thought, I've decided I need something similar to C-Thru but more pink/cool toned. I don't wear lipstick so just gloss recs please.

Thanks speckies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 30, 2006)

Courting Rose, Underage and Cultured are nice baby pinks!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 30, 2006)

I really like Prrr. 
It's a great color for all skin tones in my opinion.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks girls!! I will try those next time I'm in MAC!!!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 30, 2006)

I would say cultured, definitely


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

L'Oreal CJ in Bubblegum


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 30, 2006)

oyster girl and fleur de light are the ones i reach for when i want something nude like cthru but with a hint a pink


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 30, 2006)

Try Flowerosophy, I like it, but its a smidge too plain for me.  Im gonna return it today for something else.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 30, 2006)

Cultured is soft and pretty pink, and in a d/s line, there's CG Wetslicks in Bubble.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 31, 2006)

Prrr.


----------



## ashleigh (Mar 31, 2006)

petal pusher is a nice, but very sheer, baby pink gloss


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the recs! I went to mac last night and swatched every freakin' baby pink color I could find. I had such a hard time. I must've went through 30 of the disposable lip testers. I finally settled on Dreamy.
I really liked Cultured, but remembered I have such a hard time with C-thru getting gunky on my lips...so I wanted to avoid that. I may one day go back and get it. I also liked Luminary lustreglass, I might get that one day as well.
I'm really happy with Dreamy, can't wait to post a FOTD using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls, for all the help!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2006)

MAC Lip Gelee in Slicked Pink


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

prrr
underage
oyster girl
maybe lu-be-lu with clear gloss


----------



## kimmy (Apr 2, 2006)

oyster girl lipglass and heartthrob lipglass (if you can get your hands on it)! i'm really not a big fan of lipglasses because i think they're too sticky and they feel kind of nasty, but these two...i LOVE! use one or both almost daily. luminary lustreglass is amazing (as you said) and i think it'd look beautiful on you!

if you're not looking exclusively for mac, you could try nars orgasm or turkish delight lipgloss. giza and babe lipglosses from nars might also suit your fancy. besame's vanilla glaze has a pinkish tint that i think would be beautiful with your skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then there's always sephora's super shimmer gloss in precious pink, sugar coat and pretty berry!

or if you want to go drugstore brands, check out milani's nothing sweet lottalip gloss, dreamy glow glosstube, shimmery glow glosstube, jewels lipgloss, tres pink lipgloss, crystals lipgloss (and EXACT match to mac's heartthrob lipglass only a better, smoother texture), innocent crystalgloss, sweet dreams crystal gloss or whisper crystal gloss (alos very similar to heartthrob).

ehhh...yeah i'm kind of a whore for pale pink lip products hahahaha


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_oyster girl lipglass and heartthrob lipglass (if you can get your hands on it)! i'm really not a big fan of lipglasses because i think they're too sticky and they feel kind of nasty, but these two...i LOVE! use one or both almost daily. luminary lustreglass is amazing (as you said) and i think it'd look beautiful on you!

if you're not looking exclusively for mac, you could try nars orgasm or turkish delight lipgloss. giza and babe lipglosses from nars might also suit your fancy. besame's vanilla glaze has a pinkish tint that i think would be beautiful with your skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then there's always sephora's super shimmer gloss in precious pink, sugar coat and pretty berry!

or if you want to go drugstore brands, check out milani's nothing sweet lottalip gloss, dreamy glow glosstube, shimmery glow glosstube, jewels lipgloss, tres pink lipgloss, crystals lipgloss (and EXACT match to mac's heartthrob lipglass only a better, smoother texture), innocent crystalgloss, sweet dreams crystal gloss or whisper crystal gloss (alos very similar to heartthrob).

ehhh...yeah i'm kind of a whore for pale pink lip products hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoa! Thank you, Thank you sooooo much!!!! I'm def. gonna try those recs out! You're the greatest!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 4, 2006)

i have underage and think it looks sorta "milky" which tends to wash me out.  i also have nars turkish delight.  nice color, but it disappears sooooo fast.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 4, 2006)

cultured (true baby pink)

oytser girl (if you like c-thru you'll like this one too, they are the same thing but OG is pink instead of beige)

prrr (although it looks peach on some people)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

what about Rayothon? It's LE but still might be available.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 27, 2006)

*Nars lip gloss !!*

okay so im in a rut right now .. im all out of Nars Turkish Delight and im all out of spending money .. "cheaper" suggestions .. 
turkish delight is about 23 dollars w/o tax ..


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I have never seen Turkish Delight,.. but maybe you can descibe it and that would help get some suggestions?


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 29, 2006)

Swatch from Nars website.

Judging by the MAC website the closest lipglass would be Dreamy or Cultured.


----------



## ette (Aug 29, 2006)

It's a milky pale pale pink...hmm...I have it and I have nothing like it...


----------



## ebonyannette (May 27, 2007)

*Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I love baby pink lips, any recs for trying this on an NW55?


----------



## flowerhead (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Personally I don't think it would look good on darker skintones...it would like you've been eating an iced pink donut hehe.


----------



## aziajs (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Hmmm...well I'm a NW40 and I like to use Prrr and Underage to achieve that look.

I also think that darker skintones can pull off just about anything, it's up to the individual's coloring and a bit of alteration.  I think for this look you might want to try a pink that may be a little darker but with still the same overall look.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I think it would look great! Don't use any frost pinks...unless you plan on putting some gloss over it. Will look around for what might look great.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Maybe SNOB??


----------



## Amaranth (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

If you wanna go very light pink, Pretty Please can go on very opaque if you want it to. That colour actually looks quite a bit like the one being worn in your example. Pretty Please definitely lighter than my own skin tone (I'm a C3...pretty damn pale), so it'll definitely stick out against your dark skin. You should also try priming or filling your lips with either concealer or pencil first, so it'll be easier to pack on the colour and it won't smudge off as easily.


----------



## maxcat (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

What I'd do is... either get a lipstick as close as possible a match to your skintone, and move one shade pinker. That way it won't look too pasty. 
Or... you could also use a concealer or foundation, then use something sheer and pink over top. 
Post pics if you get a combo you like!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I would say concealer/foundation on your lips w/ a LIGHT layer of a pinky gloss.  I probably wouldn't recommend a lipstick cause honestly, most of MAC's pale pink lipsticks look chalky on deeper skintones.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

NARS Sexual Healing lipstick has become my new baby pink.  It's warm toned, with a hint of gold, but it still has that sexy nude look to it.  It's on the cover of the Sephora catalog...









It's GORGEOUS.  I don't own it, so I can't do an FOTD or swatch of it (I put it on at work) but I plan on getting it this weekend, I'll try and swatch it for you then.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

*im mixed with a tan skintone and i cant pull off baby pinks *


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I'm sure you could doll, it would just need to be the right shade.

I definitely don't recommend anything opaque or matte, it's only going to make you look like Tyrone Biggums


----------



## Amaranth (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm sure you could doll, it would just need to be the right shade.

I definitely don't recommend anything opaque or matte, it's only going to make you look like Tyrone Biggums




_

 
Hahahhahahahaa....awesome.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I think Syrup l/s would be a good pink.
I think if I would have held on to Bubbles l/s..I would look like tyrone


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

*omg haha! i know since im a shimmer/frosty/sparkle maniac ill always go 4 the frosty pink that makes me look like i belong in some 1980's strip club haha*


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I wanted this look for my sis' wedding and the MA gave me Angel lipstick with Lust lipglass and Naked Rose liner.  I didn't like it (I have issues with pinks on me) but I still received tons of complements.


----------



## nycDiva357 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

i love the look too...but was always afraid to do it ( i didn't want to look like tyrone biggums). Im a nw45, if u find something that works pleaz pleaz pleaz let me kno...


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm sure you could doll, it would just need to be the right shade.

I definitely don't recommend anything opaque or matte, it's only going to make you look like Tyrone Biggums





_

 
I think i piddled a little bit laughing at that pic


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Great pix of the "ashy" lips!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm sure you could doll, it would just need to be the right shade.

I definitely don't recommend anything opaque or matte, it's only going to make you look like Tyrone Biggums




_


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm sure you could doll, it would just need to be the right shade.

I definitely don't recommend anything opaque or matte, it's only going to make you look like Tyrone Biggums




_

 
  Too funny.  Would cultured l/g be too dark?


----------



## Fashionista9989 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I try to stay away from the light pinks because they don't look right on me.  Try Oyster Girl, though....I absolutely love it and it has a slight pinkish tint to it.  Not sure how it'll work on your skin,  but you could away layer it with a nude lipstick.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

how bout blankety, that one is amplified and mzreyes uses that all the time.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

MAC Pixie......that pic is too funny.
I love soft pink lips.
My favs are Pervette l/s, Creme de la Femme l/s, and Petal Pusher l/g


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 16, 2007)

*Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

I'd really like to build a collection of pinks...I don't mind soft/baby pinks or bright pinks. I tend to use MAC, NARS and Clinique however any high-end make-up brand would be great!! (No drug-store brands as i'm here in the UK so very different to the US ones!!)

For ref:In my profile pic i'm wearing Prrr lipglass by MAC

Thank you!!


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

How about 

Lipglass: Dreamy
Lustreglass: Morning Glory


----------



## Taj (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

I recently experimented a new receipe for my lips (the MU at the counter said "Wow")  which I am too happy to share here:

Upnote l/s  and shush tendertone on top.  Lips like nude and pouty !

BTW, I am Asian as well.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

Vivacious! (from C shock)


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

Try these for a softer pink...


MAC:
Lipglass is Lip 65
Lipstick in VGV
Helium Pigment mixed with a sheer gloss
Dervish or Whirl lipliners with Love Nectar Lipglass

and DiorKiss in Pink Marshmallow


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I recently experimented a new receipe for my lips (the MU at the counter said "Wow") which I am too happy to share here:

Upnote l/s and shush tendertone on top. Lips like nude and pouty !

BTW, I am Asian as well._

 
Oooh thanks!! Was upnote an LE lipstick?? Can't find it on the UK website =(

I'm gonna try and see if my MAC store still has the Tendertones!!


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

I love Nymphette l/g for a golden pink 
Long Stem Rose slimshine for baby/bubblegum pink
Sweetie l/s for a brighter, sexy pink

Good luck


----------



## Taj (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Oooh thanks!! Was upnote an LE lipstick?? Can't find it on the UK website =(

I'm gonna try and see if my MAC store still has the Tendertones!!_

 
its LE from Ballonancy.  The tendertones alone can't make the trick, and its just give shine and live to the nude lips uptone creates.


----------



## pookus (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

I live for pink lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My faves are:

MAC Palatial, Courting Rose, Pinkarat, Negligee, Flashmode
NARS: Pillow Talk
Clinique: Prettiest Pink
Smashbox: Accessories, Beauty, Scoop
Chanel: Magnifique
LipFusion: Kiss


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

i love pink!!!

NARS has an awesome gloss called Turkish Delight that i adore alone or over a nude lipstick
MAC has a really pretty pink in the new C-Shock colleciton called Out To Shock
i also really like Underage lipgloss from MAC
and Miss Bunny TLC but that was l/e from MAC, maybe try e-bay cuz this is a great lip balm with color!


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Please recommend me pink lipsticks & glosses *pic on profile* =)*

Try Perfectly Pink, it is a beautiful soft pink gloss.  It would be lovely on you.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 2, 2007)

*Baby pink lipglass*

I'm looking for a lipglass like NARS Babydoll Lip Lacuqer: pale shimmery baby pink (think bubblegum or maybe Barbie-ish). Any ideas?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

Check out the 3D glasses that just came out.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

How about Novel Twist Gadabout l/g?
*you can see a photo here http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=829820#post829820

My favorite l/g is also named Baby Doll (by Lancome) but it was discontinued.  It was a very pale sheer shimmery pink


----------



## chocula (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

Wet N Wild Cherish is frosty pink. I love to wear it over Viva Glam VI


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

Nars turkish (pink?) gloss is great...not a chalkly pink..I got it new on ebay for like $12.00


----------



## londongirlxxx (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

I wear baby pink stuff a lot on my lips, but first i ALWAYS put a small amount of foundation on my lips to just blank them out a bit (they are quite red naturally) YSL lisse gloss in shade 14 is JUST WHAT youre looking for, and versace sensual glam lipstick in V2005 is the perfect baby pink lipstick


----------



## xiahe (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

cover girl wetslicks gloss in bubble:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...rl%20wetslicks

or covergirl wetslicks gloss in crush:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...rl%20wetslicks


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

I 2nd NARS turkish delight!


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

It's not shimmery but it's the perfect babypink lipgloss NARS Turkish Delight.

Second to that would be Mac's Cultured Lipglass


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Baby pink lipglass*

definately NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

*~*I love lighter pink lips too!!! A good gloss would be Nars Stolen Kisses (I attached a pic of me wearing it....I'm NC 45-50).  I wonder if Underage would work?? I wear C-Thru everyday (w/ a clear gloss underneath to make it sheer); if that can work on darker skintones, I think underage can.  I'll have to try it w/ the clear gloss & post a pic for you!!*~*


----------



## kimone2004 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

Rayothon lipglass (if you can find it, try ebay) is the shiznitttt.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

*~*I tried Underage w/ clear lipglass underneath & I really like it!!! What I did was I put on some Burt's Bees (to prime), one coat of clear lipglass, and one coat of Underage; I'm NC 45-50. Here is the outcome (beware of the makeup-less face, messy hair, and camera phone pics!!)!! The pics are (in this order) natural light, sunlight, and what I used. HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*~*


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

i'm an nc40 and i use hue l/s with underage over top.  sometimes i just use underage lipglass alone to achieve the nude, pale pink look!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

i'm about NC40-42, and i use hug me or vgv with flowerosophy lustreglass on top. hth


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

LOL to Mac Pixie!!!!!  I definately would take her suggestion and try the Nars lipstick.  I freelance for them and use this one quite often for the darker skin tones when they want a lighter pink lip.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Baby Pink Lips for Dark Skintones*

I use Turkish Delight from Nars for the perfect baby doll pink =) and Cultured looks good too


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 7, 2007)

*Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

Hey everyone!
i have some extra cash and ive been looking for the perfect pale pink lipglass.

Which do you think is lighter, prr or underage?
Im looking for one that is similar to Cthru but with a pinky tone(I have cthru but its too beige for my skin tone)
Or if you have other reccomendations for what i would probably like that would be awesome!
thanks a million!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

Underage.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

You could also try Florabundance.  It's more of a peachy pink - like C-Thru but better.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

*~*I agree with Underage...If you like Underage, you should also check out Nars Turkish Delight l/g.  It's a tiny bit pinker than Underage & it's a little sheerer, but it doesn't have shimmer. It's actually one of my fave Nars glossess (besides Giza)!! I love it because it is so sheer, & it gives your lips the perfect baby pink color!!  I had the same problem w/ C-Thru...it looked like I had eaten paste!!! To make it wearable, I put a clear gloss underneath (I recommend Clinique superbalm in grapefruit tint) & then I applied c-thru over the top.  It turns it into a really pretty slightly shimmery color.  I am wearing this combo in my profile pic...HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~* 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egor  yId=3976

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=1254


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

Underage is more of a nude i think its lovely though my fave pale pink glosses are Nars Turkish delight (as above good choice) and smashbox pout lipgloss , i use underage when i have greens and blues on my eyes.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

Go with Underage its a light pinky colour.
Prrr is more of a peachy nude.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

agree with all of the above, but prrr is has shimmer and makes your lips look bigger...c-thru can look like concealor on some people. underage is pinkish while florabundance is peachy...


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_agree with all of the above, but prrr is has shimmer and makes your lips look bigger...c-thru can look like concealor on some people. underage is pinkish while florabundance is peachy..._

 
Agreed.  Prrr does have shimmer.  I wore it today and I do think it made my lips look fuller (which I don't need) but I never noticed that before.  It's one of my favorite pink glosses!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

thanks guys
ill look into turkish delight and it definitely sounds like underage is what im looking for.
Ill check out florabundance too!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

if you want baby pink try cultured or negligee but i think the latter is l/e...u can still get cultured i believe. when i wear either of them, my skin looks warmer and lips look really hot lol


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Prr Lipglass & Underage Lipglass?*

i was gonna write the same exact thing

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You could also try Florabundance.  It's more of a peachy pink - like C-Thru but better._


----------



## L0VELY (Oct 13, 2007)

*Pink Lipstick*

I need your help finding a light pink lipstick! Something nude-ish, but not too light..? I'm an NC30.

Thanks in advance


----------



## macface (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

politely pink.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

Hi im a NC30 and my fave is angel l/s or the new 4o,s pink matenne lipstick!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

Prrr is one of my favorites!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

Chanel's Rouge Allure in Tender Pink.


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

Bombshell!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

Plink!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Pink Lipstick*

*~*I would suggest...
Angel: Soft Pink (Frost)
Politely Pink: Well Mannered Dirty Pink Frost (Lustre)
High Strungink Silver (Frost)
Snob: Ladylike Mauve (Satin)
Kinda Sexy: Neutral Pinky Rose (Matte)
Hug Me: Fleshed Pink (Lustre)

I love Hug Me...Best. Pink. Ever!!! HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ETA:  I know you're looking for a lipstick, but you should also try Nars Turkish Delight l/g.  It's a great pale pink gloss!!! *~*


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 6, 2008)

*Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Hey loves!





 I need some help. I'm looking for a milky pink lipglass (or something close to it). Since I won't be at the mall anytime soon I need to rely on the MAC website & I can't go by the colored swatches since the actual color will vary hehe. 

Also, I can't get my pigments to stick to my eyelids or show up! I've tried vasaline but it creases and just doesn't work. Any recs to make the color show up nice & bold? Thanks so much! I appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

I'd say try the MAC water-based mixing medium that you can get at MAC Pro stores for the pigments.

As to the lipgloss, I really can't say, I'm not into milky pinks, I'm sure others can answer your question!


----------



## frocher (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Try the pigments wet, they will be more vibrant.

C-thru for the lipglass, it's a little peachy but is a nice color.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

For the lips-Underage Lipglass
For the pigments-definitely use the pigments wet (water, visine, mixing medium) You will get the best color using them wet


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

As far as the pigments go, here's what I do that works for me (and I hope for you too!): 

First of all I use UDPP as a base, then I take a MAC shadestick (I use Fresh Cement but you can use either a neutral toned one or one that is a similar shade to the pigment you are using) and I apply it really lightly to the area I'm going to use the pigments.  Then I use my fingertips and press them into the shadestick and kind of rub it in so that the layer is thin enough not to crease.  Then I put the pigments on top of that.

It may also be in the way you are applying them-I know I got this tip from here on Specktra, if you put the pigment on a brush and then press the brush into your eyelid instead of rubbing or sweeping the brush over it, it makes the pigment much bolder.

Anyway I hope that helps you out!!  I just got into pigments recently but I'm so happy with them-once you figure them out, they are bright and intense!

As for the lipgloss, I'm sure there is a much easier way, but I use MAC's Myth lipstick and then put a sheer hot pink gloss over it (UD's XXX Shine Gloss in Quickie) and it gives me a 'milky pink' but I'm not sure that's what you want and also I bet MAC makes a one-step version for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!!  And sorry for so much writing here I just like to be specific haha!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Lust lipglass gives me a milky pink look


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

aww yay!





Thanks so much loves!!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

def Underage for the lipgloss.

& try using a damp brush to make the pigments show up brighter.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

i love milky pink colours my faves are MAC underage, mac angel cream plush glass, Smashbox in pout, and nars turkish delight (gorgeous) try some urban decay primer potion under your shadows and maybe a mac paint pot as a base.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Wait for the new N Collection. There's supposed to be a milky pink lipglass coming out with it. As for getting things to be more bold, try Shadesticks. They do the job very well with no creasing!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

ITA with others who said MAC Lipglass in Underage.  Try it over Angel or Plink! lipsticks.  I also love Prrr, Nymphette, and Oyster Girl.  These are more on the shimmery/pearl side but give a nice sexy pink glow to the lips.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

underage is deff a nice milky pink colour, id go for that 
x


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

C-Thru
Underage
Oyster Girl

all your best bets


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

I def. would rec. MAC Underage lipglass as well. But I agree with a PP who said wait for the N Collection because there is a lipglass thats supposed to be a milky pink color. 

With pigments, I use a homemade mixing medium to get them wet. Glycerin and water mixed together, works the same as MAC's. Sometimes I use vaseline as well, a very thin layer but then I apply MAC paint in Bare Study on top of the vaseline and then pat the pigments on dry.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

underage!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

underage!  and im sure theres one coming with with the N collection


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

*~*You really can't go wrong with Nars Turkish Delight l/g...it's fab!!!! It's a little sheerer than Underage (& a little easier to work with IMO)...Underage l/g is also good though.  Angel Cream plushglass is another winner (if you can find it still)!!! Good luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

thanks ladies for the l/g suggestions

umm I'd really want to try mixing medium but we dont have MAC pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wondering why they dont sale it at MAC stores


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

^^ You can make your own.  It's a lot cheaper, and works great.  http://specktra.net/f188/mixing-medium-72302/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Plushglass Angel Cream!


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Rec's for milky pink lipglass &...*

Lancome JT- Dreamsicle

Smells good. A bit sheer, though, maybe?


----------



## zzoester (Feb 25, 2008)

*Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*






Hey, everyone!

I'm getting married in a few weeks and I haven't had a chance to hit the counter in search of my lipstick....I'm hoping I will be able to do this next weekend. 

In the meantime, I would love and appreciate any recommendations you all might have for a pale pink lipstick? (MAC...of course)

I have over 100 lip pencils, all EL. So, I don't need any recs there. 

I would like a perfect, pretty, baby pink lipstick - preferably not shimmery - for my big day. And any recs for a gloss to accompany it. 

I have not used MAC lipstick yet....so I'm new to this.

THANKS!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Angel
Snob
Bombshell


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Wow, 100 lipliners?  I don't even own one.  Haha.

Maybe MAC Lovelorn?  The one coming out with Heatherette (Melrose Mood, I think) is a creamy baby pink, I can't tell by the pictures how bright it is.  I know you said MAC, but I've been recommended NARS Roman Holiday, but haven't tried it as NARS isn't sold near me.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

I second Angel


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

3N l/s with 2N l/g!!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

MAC:
Pink Plaid
Please Me
Fun Fun from Balloonacy collection  LE 

not MAC: 
Givenchy Lip Lip Lip lipstick -302 Evening Pink
Estee Lauder Electric lipstick - 716 DYNAMITE

Gloss: Levres Scintillantes glossimer 44 from Chanel

and Congrats on your big day


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Maybe this could help you a bit

Lip Combos/Combinations Megapost!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Angel


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

defo angel, or snob x


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

i think 3N lipstick from the N collection is a must-have for brides! It's very pretty & girlie =)


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

i think angel would be perfect. it's a soft, creamy pink. it has a little bit of shimmer to it as it's a frost, but it's not overloaded with sparkles or anything.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Lots of Angels on here! hehe. THANKS - I will look into all of the recommendations I have received so far. 

As for the 100+ lip liners....my Mom worked for EL for years and they just kind of added up. I don't use LL on a regular basis, either (that's probably why I have so many!).


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Definately check out HUE or if you can get your hands on Aloof (ebay?) they are exactly what you are looking for


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Yeah, I was thinking Hue or 3N, also. But, I've never seen Angel in person.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

I would go for a long wearing like 40's Pink in Mattene by M.A.C.  It is a pink, but not pale and sheer.  It's a light matte rose pink. I would want my lipstick to stay on longer on the wedding day.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Chanel's Frivole or Exquise. Pale, peachy light pinks.


----------



## user68 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Check out Utter Pervette from the originals or N3 from the the N collection.

I own and love both


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

please me l/s is very pretty!


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

oh! I agree with Sparklingwaves.. 40's pink is very soft, neutral baby pink and since it's more matte, it would last a lot longer thru your ceremony.. plus it's neutral enough that you won't cringe at your wedding pics in ten years.

Angel is a non shimmery clean pink (like everyone else is saying!).

Happy Wedding Day too btw!!


----------



## frocher (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

I love Snob.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

3N is very pretty, a nice natural milky pink


----------



## coconut (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

I noticed someone mentioned Nars Roman Holiday. I have that colour and it is gorgeous, but on me it is a little darker and brighter than I want...and with my blonde hair and tan-ish skin it makes me look a little Barbie. I also have 40s Pink from the Mattene collection, which I love, but it is darker as well (just not bright). Can anyone tell me if Angel is lighter compared to these two shades? I have yet to find the perfect light pink shade!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Best Baby/Pale Pink lipstick?*

Go for Long Stem Rose Slimshine...it would be your lipstick and gloss in one!  Chanel's Exqiuse is also gorgeous, like Kuuipo said.  And so is Chanel's Hawaii (both the Aqualumiere formula, so they're sheer and hydrating).  Top either of those with Iris or Rose Sand Glossimer and you'd be good to go.


----------



## VersaceBlonde (May 23, 2008)

*Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

Preferably warm toned and NOT STREAKY, so nothing like Florabundance. Prr was a no-go for me too, frosty bad. Im thinking maybe Underage or Young Lust? Any opinions - NC20 btw! TIA


----------



## liv (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

Underage, maybe? Although I found it a bit streaky.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

Underage is a good milky pink, but because it is a milky shade, I find it does have the tendency to be streaky. I feel it's one of those high-maintenance shades, like I always need to check to make sure it still looks good. For that reason, it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

I don't think underage is warm but it's definitely light pink and milky. It does need a bit of work but it does look really nice over lipstick.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

I agree with the others above me - Underage is def. a milky pink but oh so high maintenance. I hardly ever use mine because of this.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

I like nice buzz or angel cream plush glass, they are gorgeous baby/nude pinks, not sure what "milky" is though.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

erm... i think Fergies SE Viva Glam lipgloss is quite a milky pink... by milky do u mean creamy/opaque rather than sheer?


----------



## Buttercup (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

I like Underage but I also like Florabundance so I might be biased, I find if you pat on the lipglass rather than sweeping it on the lips it's much less 'streaky' looking.


----------



## jomar_makeup (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

If you want to try another brand besides MAC, Nars Turkish delight lip gloss is a milky pink.


----------



## Smileelisa (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

I think Underage is milky pink but it's hard to keep it looking nice.  When reapplied it can look a little clumpy.  Benefit has a nice milky pink called "Life on the A List".  Haven't tried it but it looks like that kind of color.


----------



## *K_87* (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

If you didn't like florabundance, then you probably won't like underage. Both have exactly the same texture imo.


----------



## Nox (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

If you like a muted medium milky pink, you could try MAC's "Prr" Lipglass.  This is what I favor, and also what Paris Hilton was known to use alot in her more younger/glam days.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

u can make any pink lipglass milky by mixing a small dab of pale concealer with it!


----------



## LatinaRose (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Good Milky Pink Lipglass?*

i've never had a problem with underage being streaky. i usually use burt's bees lipblam and the put on sally hansen line fix before applying my lipglass, so maybe you just need a good base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you want to try some drugstore brands, milani has a milky pink lipgloss called struck by beauty that's pretty nice, too. or you could try nyx baby rose.


----------



## Exotica (Jun 3, 2008)

*Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

Hey Ladies
I recently got MAC's Angel lippie which seems to turn orangey on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm thinking maybe I picked up a bad one because I got it off Ebay..

Anyway.. I'm after a light to medium pink lippie.......
I want something that kinda looks like Kim K's infamous look.. Eh (I know, I know).. I tried to recreate it with the Angel lippie and Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss but both of em combined seem to sink into the little fine lines on my lips even when I moisturise the hell out of them.. Not a good look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone recommend me a MAC lippie that is NOT prone to drying out lips too badly? lol. I was just looking through the website and spotted Lovelorn and Politely Pink which seemed to grab my attention..
By the way i'm a NW20-25 depending on my spray tan.

How 'bout a lipliner aswell? Can anyone recommend me a non BROWN toned liner that would go nicely with light/medium pinks?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

I was going to suggest Angel, I love that one personally.

I think Lovelorn is probably a more bright pink rather than a light pink, on me anyway.

I'd recommend Plink or Politely Pink (I prefer Plink out of those two)


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

I love angel lipstick. Also try Blankety.
Try subculture lipliner. Hey Sailer is a nice pink gloss. 
Hope this helped you.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

Snob or Angel


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

Thats weird angel went orange, its quite a cool toned lipstick. Snob is a lovely pink lipstick very blue based. I also love please me but its a matt so you might need gloss over it. x


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

I like both Plink and Politely Pink. Plink is a little warmer on me, so Politely Pink might be more of what you're looking for.


----------



## macmistress (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for a light pink lippie?*

AHOY THERE from the naughty nauticles collection.. a nice lippy


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

i like oyster girl (MAC)
prrr (a lil baby peachy pinky haha MAC)
Turkish Delight (NARS)


----------



## damsel (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

hue l/s
2n l/g


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

For a pale pink lipgloss, I love smashbox's pout.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

I love to do a pink lip with purple eyes! This can give a cool effect, if you love purple eyes too try snob lipstick by MAC or pout lipgloss by smashbox (you'll thank me , smash box lip gloss is like butter, contains vitamin E, nice colours, and non stick!!!)


----------



## animacani (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

I love pink plaid lipstick


----------



## Cinci (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

can anyone reccommend a good replacement lipstick for MAC - Out To Shock Lipstick from the C-Shock Collection?  I'm preferably looking for something with a bit more shimmer/shine/frost... I'm wanting something that's a more cool toned pink..  not too peachy...

As well if anyone could suggest a Lipglass that is close to that color, it would be greatly appreciated..   thanks in advance


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

^ I wanna know the exact same thing! I am getting low on my out to shock...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

Favourite lipliner to go with Out To Shock?


----------



## matsubie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

i really love starlet kiss. darn you limited editions!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

MAC lipsticks - pretty please, angel, plink
MAC lipglasses - underage, nymphette, cult fave
But my all time fav has to be NARS turkish Delight!


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Question: Best baby pink lipstick/lipgloss*

my favourite combination is angel lipstick with underage lipglass on top.


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 16, 2008)

*pale pink/nude lips*

Hey, i'm new here and apologise if this post is in the wrong category. I really want to find a MAC lipstick that's very pale pink or nude. Not too nude so it's the same colour as my skin so preferably a very pale pinkish colour. I was wondering if anybody had any swatch pictures to help me out?
Thanks in advance!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x x


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

this should be in the recommendations section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have just bought Hug Me from MAC and it's a nice nude colour with a hint of pink


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

Politely Pink is very pale but very pink.
I don't have a swatch, sorry.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

Intimidate slimshine may work for you.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

if you can find 3N lipstick, i suggest going with that.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_if you can find 3N lipstick, i suggest going with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was actually thinking of Hue, and that's supposed to be a good dupe for 3N.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

yes Hue is a nice nude pink same with Aloof (if you can find it) also check out Pretty Please, Plink! and Politely Pink which are all lustures so depending on how pigmented your lips are you might want to put Myth or Fleshpot (both satin) underneath first to get the desired pink/nude lips


----------



## sweet_insanity (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

i'm suggesting MAC L/s in myth, freckletone (sheer nude), peachy tone (something called peachy, forgot the shade sorry) this is skin color..

for a pinkish and slight brownish undertone L/s from MAC:  viva glam IV, blankety

for pale pink : giddy, angel, fabby (i tested this, looks nice pale pink on me), pinkydee (sheer pale pink)

hope this helps


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

Politely Pink is my favorite pale pink nude. LOVE


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: pale pink/nude lips*

thanks for the tips girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

*pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

I've got some back2macs to take back. I know people always always post recs for pink lips, I have searched the forums. .. but i couldn't help post. I'm in love with Hue and Myth and Snob lipsticks. What others do you think are almost the same?

I've got bombshell/angel/freckletone/jubilee/pink nouveau/brew/honeylove/lovelorn...

I  need to make up my mind!...


What are some other great nude pinks?? I was thinking of trying pink plaid ? xx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

Pink plaid, please me, saint germain, kinda sexy.

Staff arent allowed to B2M


----------



## daniellefc (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

I second Kinda Sexy.


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

my original thought when i looked at what you already have was kinda sexy as well, i love that colour! I also second please me.


----------



## nony222 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

Pink plaid or kinda sexy


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

Aside from what's already suggested, you may like Pretty Please. It's not really nude, but it's a really pretty pastel, semi-shimmery pink.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

^^ Agreed. 

If you love Hue (my fave), Myth (my second fave) then you will LOVE Pretty Please. Also check out Politely Pink


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

^^I second Politely Pink...and how 'bout Plink!??  I love Plink!!!


----------



## aimee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: pink lipstick recs like hue/snob/myth*

You have the same Lipstick taste like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woot haha

if you like lustres
Pretty Please and Plink

amplified
blankety

matte
pink plaid


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

just mac ?


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried a lot and found Patisserie as a great nude pink!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

hug me doesnt look pink?


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 31, 2008)

I own hug me l/s and it looks  - for me - kind of peachy-beige.


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinasuse* 

 
_hug me doesnt look pink?_

 

On me, it's brownish.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

My fav pink ever is Lovelorn, maybe not exactly a nude but in my world it is lol.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_On me, it's brownish._

 
Its brownish on me too. =\

Does anyone have any tips for making it pinker?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mac pretty please lipstick is gorgeous..its a baby/milky coloured light pink


----------



## wendybird (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Its brownish on me too. =\

Does anyone have any tips for making it pinker?_

 
Perhaps apply a sheerer coat and use a pink lipliner underneath?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_I have lots of those!! The bests are lipglasses in Cultured and Courting Rose._

 

i agree too!!!  cultured!


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just bought Syrup the other day, its my first "pink" toned l/s...and I love it! Probably becuase its more on the nude side, but I've worn it almost everyday since! 

I'll have to try a new lighter pink I think! I wanted to try Angel, but with a l/g 

What do you all suggest to go over it?


----------



## jennybabey (Nov 8, 2008)

fleshpot on me looks like a nude with strong baby pink
undertones, IMO! also a drugstore option that works
amazing! bubble gum color juice by l'oreal, it's the perfect
baby pink lip gloss, move over underage lipglass!


----------



## animacani (Nov 9, 2008)

Kinda sexy l/s  with underage l/g


----------



## magicmorgan (Nov 11, 2008)

I know it's a cheap brand but I'm in love with Airy Fairy by Rimmel.


----------



## erin.coogan (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm looking for a nude & a pale pink lipstick*

They are discontinued but you can find them on ebay! L'oreal shine deluce in coffee blast and bubbleish


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm looking for a nude & a pale pink lipstick*

Angel
Blankety
2N


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, so I've been looking for a nude l/s FOREVER! I'm NC40 and everyone I try makes me look like a ghost, any suggestions?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_Ok, so I've been looking for a nude l/s FOREVER! I'm NC40 and everyone I try makes me look like a ghost, any suggestions?_

 
Definitely try hug me lipstick


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm loving Fleshpot used lightly over lips filled with Bobbi Brown's new Ballet Pink liner. Ballet Pink is her lightest pink liner....despite the impression you'd get from the swatches on her web site!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_Ok, so I've been looking for a nude l/s FOREVER! I'm NC40 and everyone I try makes me look like a ghost, any suggestions?_

 

If you are a nude virgin the following will be better to try first until you get used to the look and then you can progress to the second list.

*first list (darker nudes for nc40)*
spirit, hug me, jubilee, fanfare, syrup, fabby, faux, velvet teddy

*second list (lighter, much better)*
freckletone, cherish, pink plaid, 3N, peachstock, kinda sexy, flattering mattene, bare slimshine, patisserie


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

i just got creme d'nude and i LOVE it!!!!!!! sooo happy its perm!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like the nude/pinkish Viva La Glam VI tinted lipglass.

On the site it describes it as a "warm plum with multi-reflective, multi-dimensional pearl (Frost)" but it looks more like a nude pink imo. I bought it to use over Angel l/s. They're the perfect pair imo.


----------



## cetati (Dec 2, 2008)

Creme d'Nude. Love Nectar.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

3N all the way!!!


----------



## karategirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss, and MAc Angel. Together they are really nice and pink, but not like bubblegum pink!


----------



## karategirl (Dec 5, 2008)

some of the lighter VIVA GLAM l/s would probably work


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

A MAC MA recommended *Midimauve* to me and I love it! It's a great pinky nude colour on me (NC50) and went well with my Fafi Eyes 1 look (pink smokey eyes).

Because I have a two-tone top lip and a dark line around both my lips she gave me Hodgepodge to use as a liner, and that gives a good base for the light colour.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 25, 2008)

what lipglass looks good over "hug me" lipstick?


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just found Flattering and 40's Pink at the CCO.  They are Mattene's but give me that nude look; one going a bit toward beige/nude the other pink/nude.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 29, 2008)

My newest favorite nude lip is Honeylove with a little Fleshpot blended over it.


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 1, 2009)

Snob, is a really nice pale pink shade. 
It looks great on everyone and is a satin finish.


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty Please
Hue
Angel
Politely Pink


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i just got creme d'nude and i LOVE it!!!!!!! sooo happy its perm!!_

 






 I totally agree. I have one in my purse at all times. Its so versatile. I am so happy that MAC introduced a beautiful nude shade that doesnt scare people off like Myth or Fleshpot can


----------



## luvsic (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am Asian with an olive skintone and I am about an NC25-30 (I am not EXACTLY sure, sorry, I haven't been matched but I know it's around or in between there) naturally and I have been looking for a *peachy nude* lipstick or lipgloss for FOREVER. Can anyone recommend a good one for me? 

Something that is similar to this effect except on MY skintone:

http://lrg103.zorpia.com/0/4876/31207937.0620e7.jpg

I am open to all recs - drugstore (actually this is preferred, due to budgeting ), MAC, whatever. Just one that will do the trick!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 19, 2009)

MAC Hue
MAC Blankety
MAC Angel
MAC Snob


----------



## cipelica (Jan 20, 2009)

Patisserie


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 26, 2009)

angel
kinda sexy
2n or 3n
snob
lovelorn + tanarama


----------



## Pluie (Feb 9, 2009)

For me ( NC20 in reference)
- L/s : Hug me ( pinkish brown), Soft Spot ( from Little Darling nude set) , Speed dial ( CremeSheen), Myth ( Pale Beige), Bare Slimshines, and Gentle Shimmer.
- L/g: Love NEctar, Underage, Icescape ( from Chill) , C-thru.


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

Gosh's 'Darling' is a beautiful nude lipstick, opaque and moisturising.
And I love Mac's 'St Germain' as a pale pink


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh and I'm pale as hell btw.....


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 12, 2009)

myth by mac lip stick has always been my favorite <3
i just need to find a real pretty pale pink lipstick/gloss <3


----------



## versace (Feb 14, 2009)

i dont like myth that much,hue is nice but it desapears relly quick.i like underage lg


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, Myth takes more work to wear IMO. I think Hue is more flattering and wearable but it fades like a mofo!!


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 15, 2009)

MAC  myth, creme d'nude, hue, blankety (that's quite a dark nude though imo)
Barry M 101
Gosh darling
Rimmel nude delight

and for lipgloss i'd say C-thru, oyster and underage


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any recs on which pink lipsticks or glosses will look like the colors below? I'm not looking for something brownish or brownish/nude/pink but just a pink color that won't wash out my NC20 skin. 

Pinks which I have tried which did not work for me personally; hue - washed me out 
faux - too bright for my sallow skin    sandyb-washed me out a bit  scanty - way too bright for my pale skin 

I don't want a nude pink bit more a brighter pink that will make me look "doll like" but nothing lavender or hot pink or mauve. 

Which colors will look like this on me? 

1.[URL="http://imageshack.us"]
	
[/URL]

2.



3.


----------



## BeeLicious (Feb 27, 2009)

lise watier Nude liner, and its waterproof


----------



## Vedra (Mar 1, 2009)

@jackie100:

try Angel and Creme Cup


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

3N has got to be the best nude pink lippie EVER! I LOVE THIS COLOR!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

Underage Lipglass and High tea lipstick


----------



## baby_g (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to love Peachstock but now i find it a tad light for my skin..
Now i use Cherish but now i find it a tad dark, i'm still looking for the right nude...
I have Peachstock, Cherish, All Revealing, Freckletone, and Underplay...
how does Creme d' Nude compare to these? I need something pretty opaque as my lips are very pigmented!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have underage and I usually use it to tone down a lipstick that is too dark. I'm really pale and have naturally pigmented lips and it really washes me out. But to add to a mix it works great


----------



## Iffath (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybelline moisture extreme in nude blush. One of my cheap favorites!


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 22, 2009)

cremecup l/s


----------



## *lolly (Mar 29, 2009)

^ second creme cup l/s.

A l/g would be Boy Bait Cremesheen


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty Please with a Bonus Beat lipglass does the nude pink lip trick quite nicely.  Although I have a major issue with Pretty Please because it dries out so fast I wound up going through my first one within less than a month.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_3N has got to be the best nude pink lippie EVER! I LOVE THIS COLOR!_

 











 100%


----------



## nuunna4420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wondering, but what are your opinions on cover girl lipslicks?
I'm debating whether to get one or not...is there something better? but costs about the same?


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 11, 2009)

4N and Nymphette  is a really nice combination.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

In the drugstore: 
Gosh Darling is a great nude lipstick.
And Isadora lipstick # 56.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

Just found my HG nude lip! 
Illamasqua Obey L/S. Thought I'd found my love in MAC Myth, but Obey doesn't do the irritating settling into lip lines that Myth does. Perfectly pale and fantastic!


----------



## User38 (Apr 18, 2009)

Creme cup, Shy and possibly Half n Half


----------



## hime (May 3, 2009)

Mine is Plink! and Underage.

Can you rec me what l/s looks like this colour below? I'm NC 25-30. It's not too pale/nude pink but I can't find a suitable thread


----------



## slipnslide (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Need some baby pink gloss recs please?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_So, I posted a FOTD where I wasn't too thrilled with the lip color. I could quite place what I thought would look best. But after much thought, I've decided I need something similar to C-Thru but more pink/cool toned. I don't wear lipstick so just gloss recs please.

Thanks speckies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's a plushglass like that now!


----------



## chiffonhead (May 13, 2009)

one of my favorite combos is Hug Me l/s with Love Nectar gloss


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of an opaque pinky-beige with just a touch of grey in it?


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 19, 2009)

florabundance
underage
c-thru
mad cap


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

Not So Innocent from the Fafi collection.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've recently found a few nudes that I like alot more than any I've ever tried from MAC:

Shiseido BE109 Spiced Cream
Shiseido RS701 Serenity

Armanisilk 31


----------



## chilwah (Jun 6, 2009)

I find nars turkish delight gives me great pinkish nude lips


----------



## LASHionista (Jun 12, 2009)

It's not very visible and not pinkish but maybe you can help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I've been like playing around at some make-up counters today and found a nude color I really liked, it's YSL Rouge Volupté #1. Over the l/s I'm wearing some nude-ish lipgloss by Lancome, I think it's le. Something like "bitten lips"?
Now I'm searching for l/s and l/g dupes by MAC because I think $34 is pretty much for a lipstick and I got some empty pans around here so I could b2m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it's pretty much my lips but better in the pics but it looked really nice irl.


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

MAC Creme d'Nude and there's a dupe for this.. Revlon Matte      Lipstick in Nude Attitude. 
I also heard the MAC Freckletone is a good nude lipstick


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

*....*


----------



## cmariemac (Jul 22, 2009)

Styli Style lipgloss in flirty is an exact dupe for NARS turkish delight, and it's only 6 bucks!


----------



## brihel769 (Jul 23, 2009)

I like GOSH in Darling such a nice nude lipstick or Angel by Mac. Angel is a little chalky I find so you have to layer it with a lip gloss. I usually use NARS Turkish Delight for this. It is defs my HG lipgloss


----------



## xBubblegum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rimmel's Birthday Suit and Summer Angel lipsticks are pretty nice if you top it over with a nude colour lipgloss.


----------



## bellovesmac (Aug 5, 2009)

defiantly Hue l/s


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 5, 2009)

MAC l/g underage
MAC l/s blankety [love it layered with underage]
CK calvin klein lip plumping gloss in enchantment


----------



## ting_ting_kitty (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought Pink Fish Lip conditioner once, from the MAC Hello Kitty collection. I've been hooked ever since. And even though this collection is long gone, I keep stocking up on it from ebay and likewise places =) The loveliest light pink, in my opinion =)


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## laceface (Aug 21, 2009)

MAC Hue with C-Thru over is the ultimate.


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

nyx mega shine lipgloss beige


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 5, 2009)

I just recently got MAC "Blankety" lipstick. It's a really pretty nudey-pink. It works on light to
 light/ medium skin tones. Iam still looking for a gloss to go with it. Hope this helps you out sweetite.


'A True Makeup Artist Only Sees The Beautiful In EVERYONE" - Miss Liz​


----------



## Lacy (Sep 27, 2009)

"Circe" by Nyx Cosmetics can be good nude liptick on medium to dark skintones, it can be too much for pale skin tones and make you look like a corpse if you apply it too heavy.  

I also like "Thalia" for a pink lipstick.


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Angel is really beautiful for any coloring. It's important to layer on a primer/chapstick on before though.


----------



## srl5045 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mac Hue l/s
Mac Underage l/g
Mac C-Thru l/g

I layer those all the time... for when I want a more pinky nude I go for Hue & Underage; when I want a more nude color I go for Hue & C-Thru


----------



## brihel769 (Oct 28, 2009)

Darling by Gosh is on the nude side but looks great on really pigmented lips.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

well, I know that NYX Harmonica is a pale, shimmery pink..
I also really like the Hello Kitty tinted lipconditioner in Pink Fish (limited edition unfortunately, don't know if you can still get it, maybe on ebay?)


----------



## vanilla_addict (Dec 3, 2009)

oooo i love creme de nude by mac.. its by far one of the best nudes


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 4, 2009)

jackie100:

Maybe you could try the following from MAC
1.  Kinda Sexy
2.  Lovelorn, Sweetie, Angel, Creme Cup, Syrup
3.  Shy Shine


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 5, 2009)

I usually don't wear nude pink lipsticks, but the lipglass that I do love is Underage.

I'm NC35 and it looks gorgeous on me!


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

i love angel & hue . blanketys my FAV but i dont know if thats a pink nude ..

for other brands, i love nyx's thalia l/s, rimmel's airy fairy l/s, neutrogena groove l/g . OH ! maybelline's pink please !! i cant believe i almost forgot that one, its my #1 nude pink drugstore l/s !!!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 12, 2009)

Blankey lipstick by Mac and Barry M lipgloss in toffe are fav nude combo's


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like honeyflower with oh baby


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 8, 2010)

I guess Angel l/s is very nice if you haven't got very pigmented lips.
I have, so it's like a dark pink for me, on my lips.


----------



## Clovesmac (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello ladies 




  	I have a question would Macs Myth lipstick look good on a NC 25/30 skin tone? HELPP!


----------

